# Lawrenceville, GA - ID#6565 Pen 110, F 2 Yr, B/T



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

My Internal ID Number is 6565 
I am a Female,PEN 110 - German Shepherd - Black/Tan
The shelter thinks I am about 2 Years of Age
I will be available for adoption starting on 09-09-08
Found Stray: Large Breed; Young Adult; Weight: 65lbs; Temperaments: Friendly - Hyper, Sweet, Playful. 

Gwinnett Co Animal Shelter 

<span style="color: #FF0000">Dividing previous thread so each dog has own thread. There are other GSDs at this shelter also -- if anyone is able to visit shelter please try to give a report for each one.</span>


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

bump


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

"Hey guys, don't forget about ME! Can you see me now? Don't you agree, I'm a gorgeous young lady!"


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

big bump. She is gorgeous. BTW, and non GSD (I might get in trouble ....), but the Leo in there is amazing also and certainly not something you see everyday.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

her coloring is similar to my girl's. here's a bump!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I've been told a rescue is taking her...........no other details........


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Did the rescue take her?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

still listed; can you call shelter and find out?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Has there been any updates on this girl??


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

She isn't on their website. I hope she was pulled.

There is a 2 year old male on their site now.

My Internal ID Number is 6938 
I am a Male, PEN 107 - German Shepherd - Tan/Black
The shelter thinks I am about 2 Years of Age
I will be available for adoption starting on 09-23-08
Found Stray: Large Breed; Young Adult; Weight: 80lbs; Temperaments: Friendly - Sweet, Hyper; Had on Chain Collar.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks! I will start him a thread.


----------

